
Scientist, Spy, Genius: Who Was Bruno Pontecorvo? (2015) - dyukqu
https://www.nybooks.com/articles/2015/03/05/scientist-spy-genius-bruno-pontecorvo/
======
halo
I read this book recently and don't remember Close suggesting that Pontecorvo
was misled or blackmailed by the USSR into defecting.

Instead, Close's theory is that the USSR legitimately-but-wrongly believed the
net was closing in on Pontecorvo and speculated his post-defection treatment
and apparent lack of trust came from him not being totally co-operative as a
spy.

